# AEB 1.8t swap into mk2, How to?



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

I was just curious if anyone has done any write ups on this swap, I have read Louis's whole thred but thats an AWP. Does anyone have any pics of an AEB motor inside a mk2? I know a lot of things i will need for the swap and have a rough idea of how to do it.
Thanks pics apreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: AEB 1.8t swap into mk2, How to? (little dubber)*

P.S what all can you delete on the motor emessions wise and what not, i dont know if im going to run AC yet or not. Please feel free to express your comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

well i have a AWP engine thats going into my 94 Jetta and im using AEB wiring ...i know that AEB has bigger ports and i think it's one of the best engines to get ...they use diff. coil packs than the newer engines and such and of course no IMMO...i havent seen any write up's but i know that it's basically the same as any other swap just no DBW you use your DBC....and no IMMO...


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

Cool man, i know immo is the type of wiring but what does it stand for?^^^


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

it's an Immobilizer ...you don't need to worry about it if you go AEB engine/wiring ...check out punkassjim's threads...the QUESTION THREAD IS GOOD INFO...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1475085


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: AEB 1.8t swap into mk2, How to? (little dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_... I have read Louis's whole thred but thats an AWP. ... 

Ha, yeah. Don't go there. That swap method is WAY too much work and money. Guys have done good swaps with less trouble and much less money since I did the AWP.
You're on the right track with the AEB. Search for moneymakin's thread.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 8:42 PM 4-8-2005_


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: AEB 1.8t swap into mk2, How to? (VR6GTI'00')*

cool thanks louis, oh and ps i love what you did to that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also i was curious what fuel pump i would have to use? as of right now i have a mk3 fuel pump and a corrado gas tank.?










_Modified by little dubber at 12:43 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

well i think in order for the fuel level to read correctly and you use a mk4 harness and such you need a mk4 fuel pump ...to my knowledge if your using the mk4 cluster i think yhou need that fuel pump....


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_well i think in order for the fuel level to read correctly and you use a mk4 harness and such you need a mk4 fuel pump ...to my knowledge if your using the mk4 cluster i think yhou need that fuel pump....

If you use the AEB don't use the mkIV cluster (unless your swapping the whole dash). Too much trouble.
The mkIV tank pump (and fuel level sensor) won't fit in the mkII or corrado tank without serious modification of the tank.
I used the 8v in-tank and in-line pump and had no problem.


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

cool thanks, and im definatley not going to run the mk4 cluster, I saw how tedieous and time cosuming yours looked Louis. Other then that what about the shifter box, is the mk4 shifter box a must or will any different box hook up to the o2j? Oh also what about the key lock and cylider, will i need to use that or can i bypass it and just use my mk2 key and colum? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks all for the great help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (little dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_ ... what about the shifter box, is the mk4 shifter box a must or will any different box hook up to the o2j?

I have heard that the cable shift from a corrado and the hydraulic pedal assembly from the passat or corrado are much easier to install than the mkIV stuff. If you have a good source for vw parts I would check that out.

_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_ ... what about the key lock and cylider, will i need to use that or can i bypass it and just use my mk2 key and colum? 

The only reason you would need the mkIV key and key reader is for the immobilizer. If you use an AEB you won't need it. Even if you were to use EM from an immo car I would recommend using the Revo, or other vendor, software that doesn't use the immo function. Just keep the mkII column.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

^^you have a muich better chance also to buy a AEB harness/ECU than Revo your existing ECU b/c i "thought" that its about 800 for that ...if im correct and you can pick up a AEB harness/ECU for about 350-400


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_If you use the AEB don't use the mkIV cluster (unless your swapping the whole dash). Too much trouble 

Well than im in for a world of pain..haha


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

thanks guys ill keep you all informed, i have a great source for new and used vw parts, thats where im getting the whole swap from.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks louis for all the great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pic for views of the car that the motor will be going into. Dont mind the p choped wheels










_Modified by little dubber at 11:41 PM 4-9-2005_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (little dubber)*

I remember seeing that car at DATR. Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_I remember seeing that car at DATR. Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol thanks louis, I caint wait to start doing mods to the car, now that i have a freaking job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (little dubber)*

Whats about cv axles what ones to use, i know you had yours custup built Louis but theres got to be a vw product out there, that bolts up to the 2.0l flanges??


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (little dubber)*

Ok, I tried translating the AEB enigine wiring diagram into Engrish... And this is what I came up with.
*Note: The following info may NOT be accurate!!! So double & triple check it for yourself.








*T6z - 6 point, Red, in Plenum Chamber*
1. Black/Blue - Ignition for Coils?
2. White/black - Wire Connector, 16 Point, Center console, rear (diagnostic connection)
3. Red/black - Park/Neutral Position Relay
4. Red/green - D23 (Connector (over fuse 229), in wiring harness front, right.
5. Red - Constant 12v?
*T10 - 10 point, Brown, in Plenum Chamber*
2. White/yellow - Diagnostic pump for Fuel System (Leak Detection Pump?)
4. Blue - Instrument Cluster Combination Processor (Ignition/Starter switch?)
6. Black/yellow - A/C Control Head
9. White/blue - Vehicle Speed Signal
*10m - 10 point, Black, in Plenum Chamber*
2. Green/blue - RPM - signal
3. White/grey - Oil Pressure Switch
6. Black/yellow - Engine Coolant Level... or Idle boost??
7. Blue/brown - Coolant Temperature Sensor
9. Brown/red - Vehicle Speed Signal
10. Yellow/red - Diagnostic pump for Fuel System (Leak Detection Pump?)
*T10y - 10 point, Blue, in Plenum Chamber*
1. Yellow - Automatic Transmission?
2. Brown/white - Multi-Function Transmission Range (TR)*
3. Violet/black - Transmission Control Module (TCM)*
7. Yellow/black - Transmission Control Module (TCM)*
9. White/red - Transmission Control Module (TCM)*
10. Green/white - Transmission Control Module (TCM)*
*T10z - 10 point, Yellow, in Plenum Chamber*
2. Green/black - K- Diagnostic wire
6. Red/blue - Fuel Pump Relay
7. Green/brown - ABS Control Module
8. Green/yellow - D22 (Connector (over fuse 234), in wiring harness front, right
9. Green/black - Transmission Control Module (TCM)*
10. Black/violet - Instrument Cluster Combination Processor
_* - Automatic Transmission Only_
*Diagnostic pump for Fuel System*
1. White/Yellow - To T10/2 (Brown Plug)
2. Yellow/Red - To T10m/10 (Black Plug)
3. Red/Green - to Ignition

It's looks very similar to another 1.8t wiring list that I saw here awhile back, I forgot who made it though. Ok... Anyone want to double check & fill in the blanks for me is more than welcome to.


_Modified by VRsixty at 6:21 PM 4-11-2005_


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (little dubber)*

Cool thanks man but what do you mean by Plenum chamber?^^^








Anyways back to this ? as well, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_Whats about cv axles what ones to use, i know you had yours custup built Louis but theres got to be a vw product out there, that bolts up to the 2.0l flanges??


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_Cool thanks man but what do you mean by Plenum chamber?^^^









It's where the Factory ECU is located on an Audi A4.


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: AEB 1.8t swap into mk2, How to? (little dubber)*

What about motor mounts what do i need, tranny, front mount ect....
Also what cross members? thanks


_Modified by little dubber at 8:45 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: AEB 1.8t swap into mk2, How to? (little dubber)*

TTT


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

for the mk2 im not sure i know people will say to upgrade to G60/VR6 motor mounts ...tranny i will use is a 020 .,..but will blow soon afterwards ...i think the 02A would be a good choice and im using the stock intercooler locating it to the lower passenger side fender (where the stock one is placed on in the MK4 1.8t)

_Modified by Myst Dub at 9:26 AM 4-13-2005_


_Modified by Myst Dub at 9:26 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

http://users.snip.net/~gajewsk....html


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_http://users.snip.net/~gajewsk....html

That info is way outdated


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (little dubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: AEB 1.8t swap into mk2, How to? (little dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_What about motor mounts what do i need, tranny, front mount ect....
Also what cross members? thanks

_Modified by little dubber at 8:45 PM 4-12-2005_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

